# Veronica Mars 1/25 Not Scheduled



## SteveD (Oct 22, 2002)

Just a head's up...

Not sure if this is just me, but tonight's Veronica Mars, "Donut Run", was not scheduled to record on my DirecTivo. The reason given was that "someone modifed the season pass or wish list" etc. I had to record it manually.

I'm using an autorecord wishlist for new episodes that has never been changed. I don't know why tonight's episode wasn't scheduled.

DR


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Well it's not on tonight in Boston at all. There is a basketball game on. It will be on Saturday night instead. Thank god for Bitorrent!!!


----------



## SteveD (Oct 22, 2002)

Timur said:


> My SA TiVo is set to record it as usual. Methinks you accidentally modified your wishlist without realizing it.


It scheduled next week's show as usual, just not this episode. Weird...


----------



## jonbig (Sep 22, 2003)

No, there's some bug in the DirecTivo 6.2 software. I've seen shows that was scheduled to record suddenly get cancelled right when it should start recording with a "28 day rule" or "someone modified your season pass" reason.

Doesn't happen very often, but it is rather annoying, because it happens *right* when the show is about to start recording.


----------



## mnMark (Jul 21, 2004)

There's something weird with my s/w (I'll get the version when I'm home today)...

I have a DSR704, and went to my SP manager to confirm that I am keeping all episodes of Veronica Mars about 30min into the show. Didn't change anything at all, just looked. It had been recording previously, then all of the sudden it stopped recording, and to top it off, the buffer was empty!

Needless to say, I wasn't terribly happy with the situation...


----------



## stevenrt (Apr 5, 2002)

My DirecTivo also failed to record last night's Veronica Mars episode even though I have a season pass. Damn you DirecTV.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

stevenrt said:


> My DirecTivo also failed to record last night's Veronica Mars episode even though I have a season pass. Damn you DirecTV.


Yikes--I'm at my Dad's place in Florida, with one tuner and no DVR/VCR, so I was only able to watch one of the FOUR shows I get at that time (Lost, natch). So I guess I'll just have to wait until I get home next week to see if VM got recorded back home...


----------



## jonbig (Sep 22, 2003)

VM often repeats on Sundays, so look for it.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

jonbig said:


> VM often repeats on Sundays, so look for it.


I'll be in the sky, but a friend is recording the Sunday night rerun for me just in case.


----------



## jaydro (Oct 19, 2003)

In my market it's getting a second rerun on Monday or Tuesday night, too....


----------

